# How to make a floppy for F6 RAID driver install when installing XP?



## KBD (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm about to set up RAID 0 for the first time and i need help. Basically, i need to know how to properly make a floppy for F6 RAID driver installation during a fresh install of XP on a new system. I already configured both HDDs to RAID mode on the Abit IP35 Pro and entered the Intel utility to set em up for RAID 0. I downloaded the latest version of the Intel 32-bit Floppy Configuration Utility on another computer:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

and extracted the 7 files as well as formatted a blank floppy. Now do i simply copy those 7 files to the blank floppy and then use it when asked to press F6 during XP install? or do i have to something special: copy them in a special way or something? I know i lot of folks here have RAID setups using the Intel ICHR, i'm hoping some of them can help.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just copy onto a floppy. No special things needed, and when it says press F6, do that and it can load the drivers straight off the disc.


----------



## KBD (Sep 17, 2008)

ok, thanx, i wasnt sure if it was that simple so i had to ask


----------



## KBD (Sep 18, 2008)

*Can't get RAID to install on XP*

I must be doing something wrong cause i can't get RAID to install. I got the files copied to a formatted floppy, set CD-Rom as first boot drive, pressed F6 and the pressed the "S" key, selected ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R SATA RAID option and then i get this message:

File iaStor.sys caused an unexpected error (4096) at 2113 in D:\xpsrtm\base\boot\setup\oemdisk.c.

I don't understand why this happening, anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## KBD (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, problem resolved. Apparently the RAID drivers need to be copied to floppy in a certain way afterall. They need to be downloaded (they come zip format) and extracted directly into drive A:, not extracted to default location to which they were downloaded and then copied and pasted. Took a me a day of troubleshooting to fiugure this out.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 18, 2008)

That is one of the first things that impressed me about Vista. I did not have to do a F6 install to load RAID drivers. It saw what was on my mobo and was happy.

Not promoting Vista, per se, it was just the first time I did not have to do the F6 crap when installing an OS.

Glad you got it working


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 18, 2008)

KBD said:


> Well, problem resolved. Apparently the RAID drivers need to be copied to floppy in a certain way afterall. They need to be downloaded (they come zip format) and extracted directly into drive A:, not extracted to default location to which they were downloaded and then copied and pasted. Took a me a day of troubleshooting to fiugure this out.



Must mean there were hidden files. Sorry bout that. 

But like Kreji said, has been a while cus I didt need to bother with Vista, and now I have given up on Raid completely!


----------



## KBD (Sep 18, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Must mean there were hidden files. Sorry bout that.
> 
> But like Kreji said, has been a while cus I didt need to bother with Vista, and now I have given up on Raid completely!



That's a possibility, though i didn't see any hidden files in there and I have show hidden files and folders enabled.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 18, 2008)

KBD said:


> That's a possibility, though i didn't see any hidden files in there and I have show hidden files and folders enabled.



How about protected system files on show?
Still wierd, I've never had  prob before, but hey, at least you got it fixed


----------



## KBD (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, i think i have that on also. Still weird, it was trial and error last night and this morning, until i decided to extact the driver directly onto a floppy, i was getting deparate and decided to give it shot and it worked. I'm just happy that i got it working


----------

